# Best free remote desktop out for iPad



## rei (May 6, 2005)

TeamViewer HD is out for iPad!


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

...but the desktop client costs money... so how is it free?


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

No it's a free download it only costs money for corporate users and the same is true for the desktop client


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Logmein and love it. 
Is this better?


----------



## bbuddy21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Rei. I don't know exactly how I'm going to use it but it's amazing!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks! Works very well and much better then NTR connect which doesnt have an app for the iPad yet.

iphoneottawa: Not sure how this compares to the logmein ipad app, but it seems the host needs to run the TeamViewer app so they can give you a user id and password to login. Logmein allows you to connect without a host being present, the computer just has to be on. I could be wrong about Teamviewer, but in my brief test thats how I had to share my screen to my iPad. TeamViewer works very well, I like how it uses the mouse and not actually where your finger is on the screen. Fast and responsive, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

The iPad LogMeIn client (LogMeIn Ignition) isn't free.

That said, I use LogMeIn between desktop machines and it rocks.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies on Logmein.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna throw in my vote for LogMeIn. 30 dollar app, but it goes across iPhone and iPad and has saved my butt several times, allowing me access to files I forgot to drop into DropBox. Its also allowed me, when running out the door and remembering something I need to set up on my computer, to say "nah, I'll do it on the train with LogMeIn." Hell I'm about to do that now to get a torrent started. 

Best app purchase I've made.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

Newdeal said:


> No it's a free download it only costs money for corporate users and the same is true for the desktop client


I can only find the trial software... should I be looking elsewhere on their site?


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

Guacamole Guacamole is an HTML5 + JavaScript (AJAX) viewer for VNC


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I tried it. Have tried a few of them but all IMO suck except iteleport simply because you can't get the mouse cursor to unhide the dock without trying for like 3 minutes of moving the cursor around the bottom of the screen and I like the dock hidden on my 13" mbp and that is what i like to remotely control


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I tried teamviewer last night and found it very slow and clunky.

Decided to pay the 30$ and get logmein, what a difference. I'm loving this damn iPad more every day.


----------

